# whats the worst gift you've ever recieved?



## meh_is_all (Jul 12, 2012)

So what is the worst thing you've ever gotten for your birthday, Christmas, or something else and who gave it to u? When I was a toddler I got this really creepy clown thing that had red eyes. I still have it so I can scare my cousins. ROFL


----------



## Bark (Jul 12, 2012)

I've always asked for books and art supplies. Specific books and art supplies for a reason. I always end up getting a wealth of useless junk that I feel bad about throwing away because it was a gift. I begrudgingly appreciate it anyway. I was pretty miffed when I got a really crappy child's art set though. Hm. I generally don't expect gifts from friends, but it also miffs me when I go out of my way to make or buy an awesome present for them, and I can't get so much as a note with 'happy birthday / Merry Christmas / kiss my ass / whatever' on the date of occasion. 

Oh, the stomach flu was a pretty shitty 18th birthday present v:


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't like to brag, but this is probably the worst gift I've ever received on my bday. (not counting STDs, horrible things like dead babies, or some such)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f266/Lostfox461/Superpic.jpg

Birthday gift from an aunt. Its um.. its a pillow. And it exists? That is about the only positives I can say.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jul 12, 2012)

That's horrible pillow and your aunt should feel horrible for giving it to you..

The worst gift I've gotten is.. nothing, lol, my moms forgotten my birthday once she's cut off christmas and yeah :I
She's been the only to ever really care about asking me what I want as a gift besides my grandmother so she's been the only one whose actually tried if she could find the money to get me something.

A day in a poor kids life.


----------



## Bark (Jul 12, 2012)

lostcat461 said:


> I don't like to brag, but this is probably the worst gift I've ever received on my bday. (not counting STDs, horrible things like dead babies, or some such)
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f266/Lostfox461/Superpic.jpg
> 
> Birthday gift from an aunt. Its um.. its a pillow. And it exists? That is about the only positives I can say.



That is rather... Horrendous looking.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 12, 2012)

lostcat461 said:


> I don't like to brag, but this is probably the worst gift I've ever received on my bday. (not counting STDs, horrible things like dead babies, or some such)
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f266/Lostfox461/Superpic.jpg
> 
> Birthday gift from an aunt. Its um.. its a pillow. And it exists? That is about the only positives I can say.


I actually like it.


----------



## Bark (Jul 12, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I actually like it.



Looks like you have someone to regift it to, Lostcat.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 12, 2012)

My birthday this year?

My mother gave me my own Targus backpack back that I bought 6 years ago and said she got it to replace my Falcon Northwest bag that a room mate's dog shredded.... I got into a huge blow up with my fiance that forgot it was even my birthday which turned into a very depressing day when she realized.

My 21st, nothing but a huge day full of arguing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2012)

Scubadiving session....in a small pool


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2012)

I get football-related things (shirts etc, stuff with footballish logos on them) from my grandmother on my dad's side of the family, despite everyone else in the family knowing that I am among the least sporty people you will ever meet.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2012)

one christmas my parents pulled the biggest "fuck you!" ever. my sisters and i really didnt wish for super expensive stuff (a couple of platinum games for my PS1, no idea what my sisters wanted but it definitely wasnt hyper expensive) but for some reason my parents decided to have a super conservative "boardgames and clothes christmas"... so we all got cheap wooden crap, boardgames and a little underwear.
except for my tilting labyrinth we never touched any of that stuff and it is completely impossible to get a boardgame session going with my family.
i really dont want to sound ungrateful here but buying stuff for your kids that you know they would never touch and completely ignoring their wishes that werent even that special to begin with is just doesnt seem like a good idea in my opinion.
my parents were even like "ohoho, you are not gonna like it this year! =D"...
maybe my dad just wanted to save money or didnt want to buy anything digital since he is so extremely conservative. and weird. but buying stuff that you KNOW your kids wont touch sounds like an even bigger waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 12, 2012)

When I was a kid, anything back-to-school related. And given my birthday fell less than s month before the school year started, this happened a lot. 

For that matter, worst Halloween treat?  Pens.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2012)

Eh, the only thing i could call bad was a music writing software that I got this year, even though I already had a composing software that worked in a noticeably different and easier way.

Just kinda showed me how my parents don't really know anything about what I do, but it doesn't matter. We sold it off and got other things, and I feel guilty for not accepting the gift, but it really was next to useless. I can't record any instrument I own. That software is for that sort of thing.

Can't say I can complain, if I've gotten "bad" gifts I don't really think about it or pin blame on the giftgiver. It just feels ungrateful, but who am I to preach.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jul 12, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> When I was a kid, anything back-to-school related. And given my birthday fell less than s month before the school year started, this happened a lot.
> 
> For that matter, worst Halloween treat?  Pens.



Lol, my birthday was either the day school started or within the week of school starting, lol. Try getting kids to come to your birthday when school starts and none ones parent knows you or yours.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't really say I've received any "bad gifts".  The most useless was probably this past Christmas.  My Dad bought a PS3 last year just to play blu-ray movies, although it is never used according to my mom.  My dad gave my brother and I (neither of us has ever had a PS) Modern Warfare 3.  The problem was we were both leaving the next day to head back to school.  I'm not saying it was a bad gift, just unfortunate that it could never really be used.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 12, 2012)

I HEAR YOU LIKE BOOKS SO HERE'S TWILIGHT.

Let me name some of my books that they know I have and you'll see why it doesn't fit at all: Achtung -- Panzer! by Heinz Guderian, Infanterie Greift An(Infantry attacks) and Panzer Greift An(Tank attacks) by Erwin Rommel, The Art Of War by Sun Tzu, 1984 and Animal Farm by George Orwell and so on. The last thing I want to read is some half assed teen drama.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> I HEAR YOU LIKE BOOKS SO HERE'S TWILIGHT.
> 
> Let me name some of my books that they know I have and you'll see why it doesn't fit at all: Achtung -- Panzer! by Heinz Guderian, Infanterie Greift An(Infantry attacks) and Panzer Greift An(Tank attacks) by Erwin Rommel, The Art Of War by Sun Tzu, 1984 and Animal Farm by George Orwell and so on. The last thing I want to read is some half assed teen drama.



surely they wanted to give you something more mainstream because they were worried about you.
or they talked to an employee who hates his job, heard the word "teenager" and just recommended twilight because he is a dick and doesnt give a fuck.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 12, 2012)

A pink track suit for my aunt...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> The Art Of War by Sun Tzu.


I've been meaning to read this a long time. How is it?


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a plain calendar once. No pictures in it, nothing. And I have gotten soap.

Both from a friend who I gave expensive necklaces to :I


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 12, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've been meaning to read this a long time. How is it?


Good, very interesting tactics and such applicable outside the battlefield as well.



CaptainCool said:


> surely they wanted to give you something more mainstream because they were worried about you.
> or they talked to an employee who hates his job, heard the word "teenager" and just recommended twilight because he is a dick and doesnt give a fuck.


Also why does mainstream matter, hate to sound like a hipster but what most people find awesome now a days is pretty pale.
20th Bday =/


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 12, 2012)

Jesus christ as my lord and savior.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I was 15 and got kitchenware like toaster and stuff. I think I was being told to gtfo.


----------



## Magick (Jul 12, 2012)

Bibles. 5 of them at different times. I am not kidding about that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Bibles. 5 of them at different times. I am not kidding about that.



do you still have them? if you do you should wish for a mini fireplace for your next birthday or next christmas :3


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 12, 2012)

On our second meeting, my uncle Ken decided to re-gift to me a lovely pair of what was to be his girlfriend's underwear, since he figured that they wouldn't have fit her very well (she's twice my size). To be fair, they are the most comfortable pair of female undies that I have ever owned.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 12, 2012)

Multiple boxes of condoms. My first thought was:

"I don't ever get laid; what the hell am I supposed to do with this crap."


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 12, 2012)

BouncyOtter said:


> I can't really say I've received any "bad gifts".  The most useless was probably this past Christmas.  My Dad bought a PS3 last year just to play blu-ray movies, although it is never used according to my mom.  My dad gave my brother and I (neither of us has ever had a PS) Modern Warfare 3.  The problem was we were both leaving the next day to head back to school.  I'm not saying it was a bad gift, just unfortunate that it could never really be used.



Haha my dad did the same with the ps3.  Watching him try and figure out the controller was classic.  I felt bad and bought him the media remote XD
As far as a bad gift...I can't really remember.  I come back later if I think of something.


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2012)

Once I got a beer coozie. When I was 9. Thanks Grandma.


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2012)

a pillow for Christmas, i was homeless and living out my car at the time. i did use it but i couldn't help thinking "cant you just let me back in the house please?"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 12, 2012)

Every Christmas my uncle on my mom's side would get my brother and I a basketball. We were never interested in sports as kids, even his girlfriend knew that. That's how much he cared... I remember having to store them in a cramped closet where they just deflated over the years unless a neighbor kid wanted them.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm...those small novelty toys that are fun for like 10 seconds, then piss everyone else off/break easily when you play with them. Also a set of ridiculously thin coloured paper that was even thinner than standard white paper, which also came with sparklecard and crappy stickers that literally never stuck properly and some coloured sugar paper. And all I actually wanted was real, plain card. Of course when I modestly said it wasn't the really kind of card I was looking for, I get told off.

I guess I think differently when it comes to giving gifts. Hypothetically I would only give them a present of something that I know they want/are interested in, if I could afford it. Some people think it's always a greatful thing just to simply give anything, but imagine just how much clutter it can make. It's not a nice feeling to have to throw away stuff you don't want, that was gifted to you. I guess I am within the realm of unpopular opinions that I think if you don't like the gift, don't thank or say anything. Or say what is wrong and how to fix the problem, if possible (well, maybe not advised all the time because you know how overly sensitive people can be). I wish people would be honest more often, there would be less clutter about and the gift givers would save their money for more important things, if they can't afford/find what the other might actually like. Although I can understand why it's selfish/annoying when people complain about not getting expensive/ hard to find stuff though.

I do expect sooner or later, someone will rip my head off for saying this though. Although hopefully, I'm not the only one who feels this way.

Although not really related to this topic much, I find it funny that others find it offensive when I guess what's beneath the wrapping paper of my own presents. I mean, come on, must I have to pretend that I have no idea what's in it? Who invented this ridiculous social etiquette? Maybe I don't understand it, I guess.


----------



## Magick (Jul 12, 2012)

The books are long gone now, though the latest not so greatest set of gifts I received from most of my family was a bunch of Axe body and hair products. The only reason behind it was they know it's what I use, and while I appreciate the thought... I still got bathing products, and a lot of them at that.


----------



## myxini (Jul 12, 2012)

the worst gifts are the ones where the giver clearly doesn't care, and is just getting rid of extra stuff, then they expect you to be grateful.  My aunt for christmas once sent everyone in my family these ugly crocheted dolls that had dollar-store air fresheners in their skirts. This was stuff that she'd made for a craft fair a few weeks earlier that hadn't sold. Also free Avon hand lotion and chapstick samples. I'd honestly rather just get a card than a no-thought 'hey I need to get rid of this stuff' gift.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2012)

My sister got me Zelda Skyward Sword last Christmas. Say what you want. I hate that game.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 12, 2012)

_Never_ give Sutter Home wines as a gift. It's basically worse than giving box wine, because at least box wine says "I'm shopping frugally for a gift you'll actually enjoy.", not "This was the cheapest wine they have, and I have to buy 8 other bottles for my co-workers on top of this.".

Sutter Home is disgusting. :c If you want to go affordable, but not give the gift of heartburn, go Robertson or Barefoot or something, you ass. Yes, Arbor Mist is a tacky gift too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 12, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> The books are long gone now, though the latest not so greatest set of gifts I received from most of my family was a bunch of Axe body and hair products. The only reason behind it was they know it's what I use, and while I appreciate the thought... I still got bathing products, and a lot of them at that.



Silly fox, furries don't bathe.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Jul 12, 2012)

Last Christmas my family gave me 3 dollar store air scent diffusers, a bar of soap and a body scrubber. -.-


----------



## Magick (Jul 12, 2012)

Marshmallowe said:


> Last Christmas my family gave me 3 dollar store air scent diffusers, a bar of soap and a body scrubber. -.-


Ouch, that's rough


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 12, 2012)

Marshmallowe said:


> Last Christmas my family gave me 3 dollar store air scent diffusers, a bar of soap and a body scrubber. -.-



That _might_ be a hint :T

And bath products are mostly a fail-safe gift for the clueless gifter. Impersonal though it might be, they didn't want to be rude by giving you nothing. But if they were close family? Yeeeahhhh, that's awkward.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 12, 2012)

My 18th birthday was the day that my mother came screaming out of a major abdominal surgery, completely psychotic and in severe pain because they'd fucked up her painkiller type/dosage. Took them three days to get the anesthesiologist to come down and fix it in 15 minutes.  

As far as bad actual gifts, I can't really remember any. I'm sure I've had them, but the memory didn't stick. 

The one and only time I won a raffle, though, the prize was a woman's purse. I was at least informed that I could "easily pull off the metrosexual look." Thanks.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> My birthday this year?
> 
> My mother gave me my own Targus backpack back that I bought 6 years ago and said she got it to replace my Falcon Northwest bag that a room mate's dog shredded.... I got into a huge blow up with my fiance that forgot it was even my birthday which turned into a very depressing day when she realized.
> 
> My 21st, nothing but a huge day full of arguing.



She gave you your own bag back? :O


----------



## Marshmallowe (Jul 12, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> That _might_ be a hint :T
> 
> And bath products are mostly a fail-safe gift for the clueless gifter. Impersonal though it might be, they didn't want to be rude by giving you nothing. But if they were close family? Yeeeahhhh, that's awkward.



Yeah I thought it was to, but for the record I do shower >.> but my lizard is very stinky in my room, not that the cheap dollar store freshener was able to purge his odor. lol best gift after that were earrings that for one, I was allergic to, and two my ears are gauged. Fail if I do say so myself ^.^


----------



## Plantar (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine's gotta be pajama pants that are far too big for me. They fall down, even around my stomach. :1


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 13, 2012)

Marshmallowe said:


> lol best gift after that were earrings that for one, I was allergic to, and two my ears are gauged. Fail if I do say so myself ^.^



Hahaha yeah, my Dad does that one too. I wear 8g spacers, and he gifts me 20g zircon studs, every year. At least I can wear most of them in my top holes, though I rarely ever do.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 13, 2012)

Worst gift would have to be from my grandmother on my mom`s side. It was my 20 something birthday and she got me an action figure lol. I just said to her where was this when I was 10, in a joking way not a serious, pissed off way lol.


----------



## Ames (Jul 13, 2012)

ITT: Ungrateful children.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 13, 2012)

Christmas morning when I was 11 years old, we had to put my favorite cat to sleep because a neighbor poisoned him. RIP Psycho. 

That was not a good Christmas...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've been meaning to read this a long time. How is it?


Like listening to a wise old Asian man giving life advice in the form of military strategy.

Good.

My worst gift isn't so bad, but it was a bingo set. Who would I play this with? Why would my 10 year old self want to play Bingo?


----------



## CindEE (Jul 14, 2012)

Christmas socks

That birthday when no one showed up.

A book of Christian poetry that I KNEW came for free in the mail.


----------



## Ley (Jul 14, 2012)

Diet pills. :c


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 14, 2012)

I only have one aunt, and she is known for especially horrible/cheap gifts despite being sorta kinda wealthy.
Last year my mom and I spent a really long time putting together this "movie night" themed present for her and her family with all sorts of stuff in it (candy, popcorn, a blanket and of course, movies). This stuff, I might add, was in addition to the individual toy sets we had gotten her two kids.
She got my entire family one thing: a mason jar containing a stick with some christmas lights glued to it, meant to be, as she described it, "a magical jar of fireflies".

The year before she got me a hardcover copy of Twilight that she had clearly gotten at a yard sale (still had half of the $2 sticker on the front corner).


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 15, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I only have one aunt, and she is known for especially horrible/cheap gifts despite being sorta kinda wealthy.
> Last year my mom and I spent a really long time putting together this "movie night" themed present for her and her family with all sorts of stuff in it (candy, popcorn, a blanket and of course, movies). This stuff, I might add, was in addition to the individual toy sets we had gotten her two kids.
> She got my entire family one thing: a mason jar containing a stick with some christmas lights glued to it, meant to be, as she described it, "a magical jar of fireflies".
> 
> The year before she got me a hardcover copy of Twilight that she had clearly gotten at a yard sale (still had half of the $2 sticker on the front corner).



If she doesn't give good shit then don't do shit for her!


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 15, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I only have one aunt, and she is known for especially horrible/cheap gifts despite being sorta kinda wealthy.
> Last year my mom and I spent a really long time putting together this "movie night" themed present for her and her family with all sorts of stuff in it (candy, popcorn, a blanket and of course, movies). This stuff, I might add, was in addition to the individual toy sets we had gotten her two kids.
> She got my entire family one thing: a mason jar containing a stick with some christmas lights glued to it, meant to be, as she described it, "a magical jar of fireflies".
> 
> The year before she got me a hardcover copy of Twilight that she had clearly gotten at a yard sale (still had half of the $2 sticker on the front corner).


This is why mundanes annoy me. I mean u should of confronted her. Oh but I love Jacob black.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 15, 2012)

Azure said:


> Once I got a beer coozie. When I was 9. Thanks Grandma.


Dude, no offence but York family sounds fucked up.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2012)

Wake up at my birthday, HEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUR CAT DIED DURING THE NIGHT!

I was eight, yay fun times.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> My sister got me Zelda Skyward Sword last Christmas. Say what you want. I hate that game.


I got Other M last Christmas.

And Other M is much worser then Skyward Sword.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 15, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wake up at my birthday, HEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUR CAT DIED DURING THE NIGHT!
> 
> I was eight, yay fun times.


That sucks.


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 15, 2012)

An ex of mine got me a suit for my birthday once. 
A freakin' suit.
Look at my icon. That's me there. Do I look like I'd ever WANT to wear a suit?


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 15, 2012)

One Christmas, I got an issue of PC Gamer and Official Xbox 360 Magazine from my grandparents. 

At the time I had a PS3 and a Wii.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 15, 2012)

BloodBride said:


> An ex of mine got me a suit for my birthday once.
> A freakin' suit.
> Look at my icon. That's me there. Do I look like I'd ever WANT to wear a suit?


Yes


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2012)

BloodBride said:


> An ex of mine got me a suit for my birthday once.
> A freakin' suit.
> Look at my icon. That's me there. Do I look like I'd ever WANT to wear a suit?



Was that your expression when your ex gave it to you? It seems a bit miffed (or destracted). I do hear those can be expensive though. Shame they didn't check with you first.

@Meh, dude you're all over this thread tonight aren't ya? lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> I got Other M last Christmas.
> 
> And Other M is much worser then Skyward Sword.



Though Other M is shit, I feel _personally_, SS is worse because of how bad I was let down. All the promises at E3 and the bullshit PR. All the hype. That fact that Nintendo made this themselves as opposed to Team Boobi-I mean Team Ninja making Other M and it was an even bigger disappointment to me than Sonic 06.

What I will never understand is what power possessed me to 100% both...


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 15, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Was that your expression when your ex gave it to you? It seems a bit miffed (or destracted). I do hear those can be expensive though. Shame they didn't check with you first.
> 
> @Meh, dude you're all over this thread tonight aren't ya? lol


Yeah, I'm just Bored. Besides it's my thread.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 16, 2012)

*scrolls up* Bless my nippers, it is!!! Carry on then...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

I read 'nippers' as something else, lol. Damn itouch and it's tiny font.


----------



## Magick (Jul 17, 2012)

I read 'itouch' and 'tiny font' wrong. Damn internet and my mind :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol  
Damn everything.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 17, 2012)

Socks for Christmas


----------



## shirwood (Jul 18, 2012)

Once on my birthday my friend gave me a used bottle of perfume and baby dress.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 18, 2012)

An empty envelope. They're traditionally filled with cash when given. :[


----------



## Magenta Stormcrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Birthday present. My other half gave me an exspensive state of the art super espresso coffee machineâ€¦ thing.

Iâ€™m allergic to coffee.


----------

